# How many miles of you drive in a long shift?



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

First post. Just wondering how many miles do you drive on average on full days shift? I'm in Chicago, read we have the lowest rates in the country. I have yet to sign up to drive and would like to know to gross $250 on any typical day (10-12 hrs), how many total miles should I expect to drive?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

With no surges probably 400 miles (aka 146,000 a year).... good luck with that one.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Khomanie said:


> First post. Just wondering how many miles do you drive on average on full days shift? I'm in Chicago, read we have the lowest rates in the country. I have yet to sign up to drive and would like to know to gross $250 on any typical day (10-12 hrs), how many total miles should I expect to drive?


At $0.90 per mile, and assuming two billable $0.20 minutes per billable mile, and assuming one $1.70 base fare for every eight billables miles (guessing here that Chicago trips average around 8 miles), then you gross $1.5125 per billable mile. So grossing $250 in fares would require 165.3 billable miles. One deadhead mile driven per billable mile driven is pretty typical with Uber drivers, so your total mileage would probably need to be 330.6 miles to gross $250.

Now Uber takes 20% of that, so they would only pay you $200. And 330.6 miles at $0.30 to $0.40 per mile cost to operate your car costs you $99 to $132. So your profit on that 330.6 miles of driving will be between $68 and $101. And yes it would take you at least 10 to 12 hours of driving to produce 330.6 miles given how much you are stopped in traffic and waiting for the customer to get in the car. And if you are having to wait significant amount of times for pings, it will take even more hours. But assuming Uber keeps you busy and you produce that 330.6 miles in 10 to 12 hours, *then your profit per hour is somewhere between $5.67 and $10.10 per hour.* If you're waiting for pings 30% of the time, then your profit per hour is 70% of those numbers, which would be $3.97 and $7.07 per hour.

Please hurry up and sign on!!!


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

100 to 150 more than 150 12 hour shift you are make 1 cent Every dollar you make


----------



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

If 350 plus uber miles is required to gross $250, you Chicago guys don't need to worry about me joining the fray. I do the same gross ($200-$300)amount at my current gig. I average ~ 6o miles on a 10-12 hr shift....but there are some days I have went over 80 miles but never ever over 100 and those days I am pissed about how much 'extra' I drove...I would prob drive straight into Lake Michigan if I ever drove 300 miles.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.90 per mile, and assuming two billable $0.20 minutes per billable mile, and assuming one $1.70 base fare for every eight billables miles (guessing here that Chicago trips average around 8 miles), then you gross $1.5125 per billable mile. So grossing $250 in fares would require 165.3 billable miles. One deadhead mile driven per billable mile driven is pretty typical with Uber drivers, so your total mileage would probably need to be 330.6 miles to gross $250.
> 
> Now Uber takes 20% of that, so they would only pay you $200. And 330.6 miles at $0.30 to $0.40 per mile cost to operate your car costs you $99 to $132. So your profit on that 330.6 miles of driving will be between $68 and $101. And yes it would take you at least 10 to 12 hours of driving to produce 330.6 miles given how much you are stopped in traffic and waiting for the customer to get in the car. And if you are having to wait significant amount of times for pings, it will take even more hours. But assuming Uber keeps you busy and you produce that 330.6 miles in 10 to 12 hours, *then your profit per hour is somewhere between $5.67 and $10.10 per hour.* If you're waiting for pings 30% of the time, then your profit per hour is 70% of those numbers, which would be $3.97 and $7.07 per hour.
> 
> Please hurry up and sign on!!!


Excellent dissection. Not too many drivers are up for putting in the 12-14 hour days required to log that many total miles.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Khomanie said:


> If 350 plus uber miles is required to gross $250, you Chicago guys don't need to worry about me joining the fray. I do the same gross ($200-$300)amount at my current gig and get pissed off driving the average 60-80 miles that I do on a 10-12 hr shift....would prob drive straight into Lake Michigan if I ever drove 300 miles.


My record is 700 miles/$700 gross in a 16 hour day with 35% higher rates. I wouldn't even consider it @ Chicago's UberX std rate. That same shift/miles would pay $450 with Chicago's UberX std rate and you'd be loosing yer financial ass.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$250.00 means 300 miles in my most recent experience at .90/mile


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

150-200miles


----------



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.90 per mile, and assuming two billable $0.20 minutes per billable mile, and assuming one $1.70 base fare for every eight billables miles (guessing here that Chicago trips average around 8 miles), then you gross $1.5125 per billable mile. So grossing $250 in fares would require 165.3 billable miles. One deadhead mile driven per billable mile driven is pretty typical with Uber drivers, so your total mileage would probably need to be 330.6 miles to gross $250.
> 
> Now Uber takes 20% of that, so they would only pay you $200. And 330.6 miles at $0.30 to $0.40 per mile cost to operate your car costs you $99 to $132. So your profit on that 330.6 miles of driving will be between $68 and $101. And yes it would take you at least 10 to 12 hours of driving to produce 330.6 miles given how much you are stopped in traffic and waiting for the customer to get in the car. And if you are having to wait significant amount of times for pings, it will take even more hours. But assuming Uber keeps you busy and you produce that 330.6 miles in 10 to 12 hours, *then your profit per hour is somewhere between $5.67 and $10.10 per hour.* If you're waiting for pings 30% of the time, then your profit per hour is 70% of those numbers, which would be $3.97 and $7.07 per hour.
> 
> Please hurry up and sign on!!!


Thanks for the reply with breakdown!

So with what I am grossing in my current gig , average $240, 60 total miles, 12 hrs.....how much more per hr am I making vs same hrs doing uber? Very curious how miles kills earnings , TIA


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Khomanie said:


> Thanks for the reply with breakdown!
> 
> So with what I am grossing in my current gig , average $240, 60 total miles, 12 hrs.....how much more per hr am I making vs same hrs doing uber? Very curious how miles kills earnings , TIA


At $0.30 to $0.40 cost per mile to operate your car, 60 miles costs you $18 to $24.

So if you keep the entire $240, then you profit $216 to $222. At 12 hours that would be $18.00 to $18.50 per hour of profit.


----------



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.30 to $0.40 cost per mile to operate your car, 60 miles costs you $18 to $24.
> 
> So if you keep the entire $240, then you profit $216 to $222. At 12 hours that would be $18.00 to $18.50 per hour of profit.


Yes I keep the entire $240...gas is the only expense as well as depreciation. Your replies and breakdown have erased any and all thoughts of me ever Uber'ing. Thanks!


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Khomanie said:


> Yes I keep the entire $240...gas is the only expense as well as depreciation. Your replies and breakdown have erased any and all thoughts of me ever Uber'ing. Thanks!


The one thing to keep in mind though is that all those projections are based on the base per mile rate. I drive in Chicago downtown and i cant remember the last time i drove for no surge. I do it part time (work full time corporate job) and work mornings sometimes (7-9am), thurs and fri evenings and Saturday anytime(mostly 8pm-1am). Average surge for the 7am - 9am shift is probably 2.5. It easily reaches 3-4X. Last week i made 140 net driving 3 mornings 7-9am (approx 23 hour before expenses). If you are doing it part time and pick your hours well it can be decent change.

Yesterday with the snow i hit a couple of rides that grossed me $24 and $35 in just about an hour (so $60 gross and $48 net). Surge was hitting 4x and above some places. If its not surging then i just head straight to my main job.


----------



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

Ichie said:


> The one thing to keep in mind though is that all those projections are based on the base per mile rate. I drive in Chicago downtown and i cant remember the last time i drove for no surge. I do it part time (work full time corporate job) and work mornings sometimes (7-9am), thurs and fri evenings and Saturday anytime(mostly 8pm-1am). Average surge for the 7am - 9am shift is probably 2.5. It easily reaches 3-4X. Last week i made 140 net driving 3 mornings 7-9am (approx 23 hour before expenses). If you are doing it part time and pick your hours well it can be decent change.
> 
> Yesterday with the snow i hit a couple of rides that grossed me $24 and $35 in just about an hour (so $60 gross and $48 net). Surge was hitting 4x and above some places. If its not surging then i just head straight to my main job.


 How many miles per hr do you drive on average during the surge periods?


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Khomanie said:


> How many miles per hr do you drive on average during the surge periods?


Hard to say exactly because its so irregular and i cut it short if i have work meetings early. I also am at work and dont have my mileage log with me. However if i had to estimate i would say approximately 20 for a close to two hour period (so 10 miles driven per hour).

My estimation is based on the fact that for me the average fare is usually 4miles or less. usually logan square to downtown(5 miles) and then driving around downtown (1-4 mile trips) till i leave for work. i can usually do 3-5 rides in the morning (remember this is rush hour so 2 miles can take 20 min lol) However at 3X that is 2.70 a mile plus $5 base fare plus 60 cents a min. So it can easily add up. 3 mile trip at 15 min = $8.1(miles)+$9(time)+$5 base = $22 gross.

Also downtown does not have many dead miles that early. I rarely go more than .5 mile to pick up a fare and i usually sit still after drop (unless its a very busy street then i go to a side street)


----------



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

Ichie said:


> Hard to say exactly because its so irregular and i cut it short if i have work meetings early. I also am at work and dont have my mileage log with me. However if i had to estimate i would say approximately 20 for a close to two hour period (so 10 miles driven per hour).
> 
> My estimation is based on the fact that for me the average fare is usually 4miles or less. usually logan square to downtown(5 miles) and then driving around downtown (1-4 mile trips) till i leave for work. i can usually do 3-5 rides in the morning (remember this is rush hour so 2 miles can take 20 min lol) However at 3X that is 2.70 a mile plus $5 base fare plus 60 cents a min. So it can easily add up. 3 mile trip at 15 min = $8.1(miles)+$9(time)+$5 base = $22 gross.
> 
> Also downtown does not have many dead miles that early. I rarely go more than .5 mile to pick up a fare and i usually sit still after drop (unless its a very busy street then i go to a side street)


If that were a normal rate, uber would make sense for me. I like working normal hours up to 10-11 pm at latest. I just wouldn't be able to drive those surge hrs nor do I want to do early morns or late evenings. Only time I would do it is during snow or blizzards but that's just seasonal. Plus there is the $10 weekly phone fee....thanks for all the info and in your case uber does make good sense.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah its definitely not for everyone. I believe for Chicago only part time drivers that can take it or leave it truly make any money. That way you cherry pick hours and guarantees. If you want full time then the slow and dead times eat into your profit drastically.

By the way you can just use your own phone if you dont want to pay the fee. As long as you have a decent data plan.

Also im not sure how long it will go on but Sidecar has been offering a $30 hour guarantee from 7am-10am for the last couple of weeks. Not bad at all.

Do what works for you.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

Think the longest I ever drove in a 10-12 hour shift was about 200.


----------



## Khomanie (Feb 25, 2015)

cocoa said:


> Think the longest I ever drove in a 10-12 hour shift was about 200.


I can't imagine driving that much either. How do you guys do it?


----------

